# For Si, Bullhead Bracelet



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Si, just seen your request for a picture of a Bullhead Bracelet on Eddie's site, just took this one for you not to good [had to use flash] but should be good enough for reference, hope it's of use, fred.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Fred: is that definitely the type the Bullhead originally came with?

I have seen a few others purporting to be original Bullhead bracelets but was not convinced, this seems a more likely candidate.

Thanks

Si


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Si, i have two Bullheads, one the Black dial, and one the Brown dial, both have this Bracelet, and i was told this is the right one, don't know if any others where used though,the ones on ebay look more like the old citizen/casio to me. cheers fred,


----------

